# How long does your raw milk stay drinkable?



## Happy7Farm (Jan 23, 2008)

I was just reading the thread on pasturizing and started wondering how long can raw milk last and stay drinkable. 

I have a brother who drank raw milk and his only stayed good for a day or two. Our raw milk has stayed drinkable for 13 days. I did an experiment after a neihbor told me that they had some milk we gave them stay good for 2 weeks. 

How about you others that drink raw milk......how long does yours last?

Just curious, Happy


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Up to two-three weeks. The cream gets thicker the longer it sets in the fridge(not more cream, just the cream that is there gets a thicker texture). 
The butter made from the cream is simply yummy.
Milk generally lasts a bit longer in the winter than the summer...at least here in hot southern missouri.


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

Ours keeps about 2 weeks. If it is chilled properly from the get go, it should keep this long before going sour, no problem.

Rachel


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

I honestly don't know. Because I don't make butter or cheese I tend to get the milk as we need it i.e. I'll fill the milk container up and use it until it runs out, usually around the 3rd or 4th day. Nothing wrong with it at that point and it will often be anything up to an hour between leaving the cow and getting into my fridge. Unrefrigerated milk left in buckets for the pigs is still good after a week if kept in a cool place. The keepability of raw milk is greater than that of pasturized and nor does it stink when it does start to turn. Well, it does get a smell but it's nothing like as offensive as rotten pasturized milk.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------

